# 5 $ President obama dinner raffle



## dmmj (Jun 15, 2011)

That's right the DNC is raffling off a dinner with President obama for 5 dollars a chance. No joke, you can eat dinner with President obama for a 5 dollar raffle ticket.The winner wiil be flown to DC for dinner with the president. Personally I would enter myself just for the chance to tell him off, and what I really think of him.


----------



## jaizei (Jun 15, 2011)

I think it is a good idea. It gives an ordinary person a chance. Better than some $25,000 a plate fundraiser.


----------



## Cfr200 (Jun 15, 2011)

You really think some one who is not a big time donor is going to win? My guess it will play out just like how you become an ambassador in his administration, you give him a lot of money. Someone is going to buy 100,000 tickets and magically he or she is going to win.


----------



## Fernando (Jun 15, 2011)

Cfr200 said:


> You really think some one who is not a big time donor is going to win? My guess it will play out just like how you become an ambassador in his administration, you give him a lot of money. Someone is going to buy 100,000 tickets and magically he or she is going to win.



+1 

My thoughts exactly.


----------



## dmarcus (Jun 15, 2011)

I think it's a way to get all us little people the hope that we will win, but in reality it will be some big donor like what was said above, and all those $5 hope for a dinner, will be a nice addition to his presidential reelection campain.


----------



## Fernando (Jun 15, 2011)

he needs all he can get


----------



## dmmj (Jun 15, 2011)

What I wonder is the drawing (raffle ticket) gonna be actual raffle tickets? an electronic drawing of some kind? who is gonna monitor it for fraud? or cronyism?


----------



## Fernando (Jun 15, 2011)

The odd's will be like the Super Lotto I'm sure. Can you find a link?


----------



## dmarcus (Jun 15, 2011)

FernandoM said:


> he needs all he can get



I am sure he will make a ton of money off this raffle..


----------



## dmmj (Jun 15, 2011)

It is actually on yahoo news, I don't have a link though, If I find it I will post it.


----------



## Torty Mom (Jun 15, 2011)

I'd rather buy a lotto ticket! Much better use of funds!


----------



## Shelly (Jun 16, 2011)

I'm going to enter. It would be awesome to win, and if I don't, I will take pleasure in knowing my $5 will go toward helping him beat the tar out of the wingnut that the Republicans will no doubt nominate to run against him.


----------



## african cake queen (Jun 16, 2011)

Torty Mom said:


> I'd rather buy a lotto ticket! Much better use of funds!



HA HA, ME TOO! LINDY


----------

